# Networking >  Connect diskless client computer to a server

## Geek_Guest

Hii,

How to connect diskless client computer to a server? Which type NIC card will be neded for this?

*Question asked by visitor JAISHANKAR*

----------


## niladribihari

> Hii,
> 
> How to connect diskless client computer to a server? Which type NIC card will be neded for this?
> 
> *Question asked by visitor JAISHANKAR*


Any NIC supported by a Boot Rom will help you to solve your problem.
Please specify your OS Type to get the proper answer.

----------

